# Vacancies in Dubai



## AndrewMcLeod (Aug 2, 2004)

Urgently rerquired - two audio engineers for a new complex in Dubai. The resort has an arena with a capacity of approximately 6000 people, an amphitheatre with a capacity of 1000 and a theatre with a capacity of 424. Successful engineers will have responsibility for all audio requirements within these venues and across the complex. 

Positions are full time, salary will be based on experience. accomodation is supplied along with generous hotel privileges (restaurants, bars, beach etc) 

Type of work will be very varied. Concerts, corporate, theatre, launches, conferences, outdoor and indoor. 

Candidates must have experience, be capable of problem solving and have a flexible attitude. Further details available by contacting me. 

Anyone who knows of good lighting engineers should also contact me. 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## zac850 (Aug 2, 2004)

You forgot to tell us your email address or contact info.

Regardless, it sounds like a good job for some people around here.


----------



## digitaltec (Aug 2, 2004)

So is the gig for Audio or Lighting techs... cause im a lighting tech who is willing to travel. Mostly moving lights. Let me know.


----------



## AndrewMcLeod (Aug 3, 2004)

yes the job is for both audio and lighting engineers. need two of each as soon as posible.


----------



## ship (Aug 3, 2004)

You might find more people on stagecraft, pro-sound/sound and lighting and lighing network as either posted jobs or in the want add's. Plus there is a number of other roadie network job link places including Arts Link to list the job to.

Should you wish I can probably pull up other places to post to but search stagecraft for other jobs links as for the general format such job offers take in peaking interest and telling what it's all about in the deal.

When us Wolf going to be healed, need him for a good we both go for it type question.

The heck is Dubai anyway?


----------

